# Den gesamten Benutzerordner unter Windows 7 auf eine andere Partition verschieben



## ByeBye 230746 (18. Januar 2010)

Asmodaios hat eine neue Ressource erstellt:

Den gesamten Benutzerordner unter Windows 7 auf eine andere Partition verschieben - Den gesamten Benutzerordner unter Windows 7 auf eine andere Partition verschieben



> Seit Windows 7 gibt es das Problem das die Benutzerordner nicht mehr so einfach verschoben werden können. Gemeint sind die tatsächlichen Benutzerordner, normalerweise zu finden unter "C:\Users\%UserName%", und nicht deren Inhalt. Ziel dieses Tutorials ist es das der gesamte Benutzerordner, samt Default und Public auf einer anderen Partition als der Systempartition liegen und neue Profile ebenfalls dort angelegt werden.
> 
> Beachtet bitte das ich euch lediglich den Weg zeige wie es bei mir...



Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------



## ewaryst (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Asmodaios,
vielen Dank für den super Artikel, hat sehr gut funktioniert.

Bei mir musste ich lediglich folgende Änderungen vornehmen:

Schritt 6: activate statt /activate funktioniert bei mir wenn man cmd mit Administratorrechten startet. Zudem heisst dieser Benutzer "Administrateur" wenn man ein französisches System verwendet

Schritt 9: hier musste ich regtkt auch mit Administratorrechten starten (habe ich nach 10 maligem wiederanmelden dann auch gemerkt :-( )


Ziemlich blöde, dass das nicht aus dem Explorer per Knopfdruck unterstützt wird!!

Vielen Dank nochmal!!


----------



## BingoPlayer (16. Februar 2012)

Beim Anmelden mit dem neuen Konto kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Benutzerprofildienst ist fehlgeschlagen, das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden!"

Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## dali504 (3. März 2012)

BingoPlayer hat gesagt.:


> Beim Anmelden mit dem neuen Konto kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> "Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Benutzerprofildienst ist fehlgeschlagen, das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden!"
> 
> Weiß jemand weiter?



Es muss das Default Verzeichnis (zusätzlich zu Punkt 2) kopiert werden (ist ein verstecktes Verzeichnis) liegt standardmäßig unter C:\Users\Default. Versteckte Verzeichnisse können im Explorer > Organisieren > Ordner und Suchoptionen > Reiter "Ansicht"

Folgende Option setzen (Versteckte Dateien und Ordner > Ausgeblendete Dateien, Ordner und Laufwerke anzeigen")


Danach müsste anhand des Default profils ein neues erstellt werden können.

Dies könnte oben in der Beschreibung noch hinzugefügt werden.

Grüße
Dali


----------



## thomast (18. Mai 2012)

gute Beschreibung, allerdings musste ich /active statt /activate eingeben.
es kam zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber das Konto wurde nicht aktiviert.

Vor dem Verschieben des Ordners musste ich den "Windows Media Player Freigabedienst" beenden.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn es ausreicht, die Profilordner einzelner Benutzer zu verschieben, dann geht das dank NTFS Junctions auch wesentlich einfacher:



Sicherungskopie des Profilordners anlegen und Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen.
Mit dem Administrator-Konto anmelden (falls nötig wie oben beschrieben aktivieren).
Den Profilordner C:\Users\Benutzername an seinen neuen Bestimmungsort verschieben, z.B. D:\Benutzername.
Eine Eingabeaufforderung starten und dort einen Dateisystemverweis auf den neuen Profilordner anlegen:


```
mklink /J C:\Users\Benutzername D:\Benutzername
```

Abmelden.

Der Benutzer kann sich nun wieder anmelden und es sind keine Änderungen an der Registrierung nötig.


----------



## Define (29. Mai 2012)

Hat mein System komplett abgeschossen, habe nun keine Möglichkeit mehr es zu behebn, die Tastatur ist auf Englisch, die Einstellungen sind komplett weg. Ich habe alle Einstellungen rückwärts vorgenommen, keine Lösung mehr in Aussicht.

Nicht nachmachen************!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Define,

hast du die Beschreibung im Artikel befolgt oder die aus meinem Beitrag?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## jkal (2. Juni 2013)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Eine Eingabeaufforderung starten und dort einen Dateisystemverweis auf den neuen Profilordner anlegen:
> 
> ```
> mklink.exe /J C:\Users\Benutzername D:\Benutzername
> ```




"Syntaxfehler."


----------



## jkal (2. Juni 2013)

RICHTIG:

mklink /J C:\Users\Benutzername D:\Benutzername

oder auch

mklink /J "C:\Users\Benutzername" "D:\Benutzername"

....

Ansonsten muss ich mich für diese hervorragende Idee bedanken. Erstaunlich dass man eine sinnvolle Lösung erst irgendwo in einem Kommentar entdeckt. Hab mich extra angemeldet.

DANKE für die Lösung.


----------



## ComFreek (2. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es unter Windows 7 auch so funktioniert, aber unter Windows 8 kann man den Ordner des Desktop, der Dokumente, der Bilder, ...., der Videos in deren Ordnereigenschaften ganz leicht verändern.

Einfach Zielordner auswählen und fertig!


----------



## jkal (3. Juni 2013)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es unter Windows 7 auch so funktioniert, aber unter Windows 8 kann man den Ordner des Desktop, der Dokumente, der Bilder, ...., der Videos in deren Ordnereigenschaften ganz leicht verändern.
> 
> Einfach Zielordner auswählen und fertig!



Das geht in Win7 auch - ist aber eine extrem unsaubere Lösung, da Programme die einen Ordner im Benutzerprofil anlegen dann in der falschen Location landen.


----------



## Domainator (9. Juni 2013)

Funktioniert nicht unter Windows 8 Pro.
Es können im laufenden Betrieb nicht alle Daten kopiert werden, auch nicht mit xcopy und entsprechenden Optionen in der Eingabeaufforderung.
Versteckte und Systemordner wurden aktiviert, Profil "Default" wurde ebenfalls kopiert.
Fehlermeldung: "Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Benutzerprofildienst ist fehlgeschlagen, das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden!"


----------



## Franks6467 (21. November 2013)

Hallo Asmodaios,

vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Anleitung!

Ich habe für Windows 7 Pro zwei Korrekturwünsche:

Schritt 2: Es müssen die Ordner "Default" und "Public" nach E:\Users kopiert werden. Sonst findet Windows beim neuen Profil für den neuen User "Administrator" nicht das Default Desktop. (Siehe auch Anmerkung von Dali504.)

Schritt 9 und 10: Diese Schritte müssen auch unter jedem bereits vorhandenen Benutzer durchgeführt werden. Sonst findet das Registry Toolkit für Windows nicht die Einträge unter "CurrentUser" des jeweiligen Benutzerkontos.

Wäre schön, wenn Sie diese und andere Korrekturvorschläge in Ihrer Anleitung aktualisieren könnten, denn sonst läuft man zuerst in die Fehler, liest dann die Kommentare der anderen User, und kann dann die Probleme beseitigen.


----------



## ComFreek (21. November 2013)

jkal hat gesagt.:


> Das geht in Win7 auch - ist aber eine extrem unsaubere Lösung, da Programme die einen Ordner im Benutzerprofil anlegen dann in der falschen Location landen.



Habe gerade erst deinen Kommentar gelesen. Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein Programm untergekommen, das trotzdem die originalen Ordner verwendet. Wenn schon, dann liegt das am schlecht programmierten Programm  Die WinAPI bietet Funktionen, um den Nutzerordner herauszubekommen.


----------



## apos (31. März 2014)

Verlagerung der Benutzerverzeichnis und das ProgramData Verzeichnis auf einem anderen Laufwerk als das Laufwerk, das Windows-Verzeichnis enthält.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949977/de

Oft liegt das Gute näher als man denkt ...


----------



## mucci (19. April 2014)

Hi,
der Link im obigen apos-Kommentar führt zu Microsoft. Dort heisst es, dass auf zukünftige Win-Versionen nicht mehr aktualisiert werden kann, wenn die ProgramData (= AppData?) nicht mehr im SystemDrive (also auf C) liegen. Stimmt das?

Ich hätte auch gern strikte Trennung von Programmen und Daten. Ist das aber konfliktfrei möglich?
Nicht gefährdet werden sollte ein reibungsloses Win 7. Vielleicht schüttet man bei strikter Trennung das Kind mit dem Bade aus.
Es gibt (Video-) Programme, die Daten auf die C legen wollen z.B. jpgs, die im Video als Hintergrund verwenden werden können.  Wenn es auf der C dafür keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt, wohin legen die Programme diese Daten? Und werden sie beim Zugriff darauf noch gefunden? 

Vielleicht wird deshalb vereinzelt wird in Foren geraten, den "Öffentlich"-Ordner auf C zu belassen und nur die konkreten User-Ordner zu verschieben.
Welchen Nachteil hätte es, seine Benutzerkonton einfach nur über Eigenschaften/Profilpfade zu ändern, so wie wie oben mal erwähnt?

Gruß mucci


----------



## apos (20. April 2014)

Hi mucci,



mucci hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> der Link im obigen apos-Kommentar führt zu Microsoft. Dort heisst es, dass auf zukünftige Win-Versionen nicht mehr aktualisiert werden kann, wenn die ProgramData (= AppData?) nicht mehr im SystemDrive (also auf C) liegen. Stimmt das?



Ja, das ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem, und zwar in jedem Betriebssystem (ausser vielleicht bei Apple und Linux). 
Die Komplexität der Einstellmöglichkeiten lässt sich in einem *Upgrade* nicht berücksichtigen. Also entweder "Standard" und Upgrade oder "Individuell" und Neuinstallation.



mucci hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Ich hätte auch gern strikte Trennung von Programmen und Daten. Ist das aber konfliktfrei möglich?



Ja, wenn man die o.g. Einschränkungen in Kauf nimmt. Eine einfache Antwort gibt es hier aber nicht!
Aus der Erfahrung mein Tip: nicht zu viel rumkonfigurieren. Das Betriebssystem in der Standardkonfiguration installieren, so wie es ist, ein Datensicherungsprogramm kaufen (Acronis, O&O-Backup) und Daten regelmäßig sichern. Und damit leben, das man Windows alle paar Jahre neu installieren muss.

Oder du verwendest ein Linux / Unix, da ist so etwas völlig ohne Probleme möglich und auch schon im System vorgesehen. Hier ist es ohne Probleme möglich, beliebige Datenträger transparent ins System einzuhängen. Dadurch kann man die Daten bzw. einzelne Verzeichnisse auf verschiedene Laufwerke oder Partitionen verteilen, ohne dass sich die Struktur des Systems ändernt. Ich selbst habe mich aus diesen Gründen schon vor fast 15 Jahren von Windows verabschiedet und es nie bereut. Windows läuft als Dual-Boot (Spiele) und als virtuelle Maschine (Office).

Gruß


----------



## Xopex (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo in die Runde.

Mir hat diese Anleitung sehr geholfen und es hat alles Problemlos funktioniert.

Ich habe jetzt aber ein Problem mit einem anderen Windows 7 Rechner.
Der Benutzerordner dieses Rechners soll auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe, die als Netzlaufwerk angezogen ist, verschoben werden.
Sprich: Das gleiche in grün, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich hier um ein Domänenbenutzerkonto und ein Netzlaufwerk handelt.
Ich bin dabei genau so vorgegangen, wie an meinem eigenen Rechner. Aber leider funktioniert das so nicht.
Hat das jemand bereits ausprobiert und weiß, wie ich das umsetzen kann?
Ich bekomme zum Schluss immer den folgenden Fehler:
Die Anmeldung des Dienstes "Benutzerprofildienst" ist fehlgeschlagen. Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.

Eine Sache kann ich definitiv ausschließen:
Es liegt nicht an der Berechtigung bezüglich dem Zugriff auf die Netzwerkfreigabe.

PS: Wir haben bereits mehrere Rechner, auf denen das jeweilige Benutzerprofil auf der gleichen Netzwerkfreigabe gespeichert ist.
Leider war ich bei dieser Einrichtung nicht dabei..

Hat das hier jemand schonmal gemacht und kann mir dabei evtl. helfen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## westerland88 (26. Mai 2015)

"Wenn es ausreicht, die Profilordner einzelner Benutzer zu verschieben, dann geht das dank NTFS Junctions auch wesentlich einfacher:"

Es geht auch dann wesendlich einfacher, wenn man das komplette Benutzerverzeichnis (C:\Users) verschieben möchte. Gewusst wie.
Zudem ist es ohne Upgrade-/Update-Einschränkungen möglich und generell sicherer.
Abgesehen davon muss nicht an der Registry rumgedocktert werden.

Folgende Anleitung wurde für Win7Pro geteset und sollte in allen Windows-Versionen ab Windows Vista funktionieren (einschl. Windows Ten):

1. Erstelle ein Vollständiges Backup, denn sicher ist sicher.
2. Lege die Windows-Installations-DVD ein oder erstelle ein System-Reperatur-Datenträger.
    (Systemsteuerung --> System und Sicherheit --> Sichern und Wiederherstellen --> System-Reperatur-Datenträ...)
3. Starte den Rechner neu und sorge dafür, dass die DVD/CD anstelle der HDD gestartet wird.
4. Navigiere über die Computerreperaturoptionen zur Eingabeaufforderung
5. Nun musst du herausfinden, welcher Laufwerksbuchstabe nun für C: steht,
    da das hier nicht unbedingt C: ist
    Gebe dafür zunächst *c:* ein und bestätige mit Enter.
    Gebe dann *dir /a *ein und bestätige mit Enter.
    Wenn der aufgelistete Inhalt nicht den typischen Windowsordnern entspricht (Windows, Users, etc...)
    fahre gleichermaßen mit *d: *und *dir /a* fort.
    Immer so weiter bis die richtige Partition gefunden ist.
    Anschließend musst du auf dem gleichen Weg die Ziel-Partition finden.
    Entweder an ihrer Bezeichnung (z.B.: Files) erkennbar oder daran, dass sie leer ist oder an der Größe.
    Hier wird beispielhafterweise davon ausgegangen, dass das Verzeichnis *Users *von *D: *nach *E: *verschoben
    werden soll. Die Buchstaben stimmen also nicht mit den Gewohnten (C: und z.B.: D überein.
    Das ist von dieser Oberfläche aus völlig normal.
6. Gebe nun nach einander folgende Befehle ein und bestätige diese jeweils mit Enter
    (Laufwerksbuchstaben ggf. anpassen, dünn geschrieben = Erläuterung):
*robocopy /copyall /xj /mir d:\Users e:\Users   *Kopiert das Verzeichnis
*       rmdir /Q /S d:\Users                                            *Löscht das Original
*       mklink /j d:\Users e:\Users                                 *Erstellt eine Verzeichnis-Verbindung
*       mklink /j d:\Benutzer e:\Users                           *Erstellt eine zusätzliche Verzeichnis-Verbindung
*attrib +r e:\Users                                                 *Stell im *Users *das Attribut "Schreibgeschützt" wiederher
7. Starte den Rechner normal neu, melde dich an und bestaune die "Zauberei"


----------



## ukr (23. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe versucht, die Anleitung Punkt für Punkt umzusetzen, leider kann ich einige Benutzer nicht mehr öffnen, während sich die Haupt-Benutzer öffnen lassen. Neue Benutzer kann ich zwar anlegen, diese dann aber nicht anmelden. Das Registry-Toolkit habe ich ausgeführt wie beschrieben, es werden aber nicht alle Einträge ersetzt.
Vielleicht habt Ihr eine Erklärung.

Gruß


----------

